# Wie Sie im Maschinenbau von Augmented Reality profitieren



## IXON GmbH (7 Juli 2021)

Wie Sie im Maschinenbau von Augmented Reality profitieren​
Viele Unternehmen der Luft- und Raumfahrt sowie der Automobilindustrie haben Augmented Reality bereits implementiert. Fertigungsunternehmen hinkten dagegen ein wenig hinterher. Doch inzwischen gibt es immer mehr Anwendungsfälle von Herstellern, die AR nutzen. - und in Zeiten von Reisebeschränkungen ist es im Aufschwung.   

Augmented Reality ist ein aufsteigender Trend in der Fertigungsindustrie. Um viele Fragen der Hersteller zu beantworten, tauchen wir jetzt tiefer ein, wie AR in der Produktion überhaupt funktioniert und welche Vorteile es für diese Branche hat. Am Ende dieses Artikels finden Sie einen Anwendungsfall, bei dem ein Hersteller eine HoloLens in Kombination mit einer IIoT-Plattform zur Ferninbetriebnahme seiner Maschinen in Zeiten von Reisebeschränkungen einsetzt.

Was ist Augmented Reality?​Augmented Reality (erweiterte Realität) ist eine Technologie, bei der computergenerierte Bilder in eine reale Umgebung eingefügt werden, was es dem Benutzer ermöglicht, die tatsächliche Situation im Detail zu analysieren. Bei AR überschneiden sich digitale Bilder und Grafiken mit der realen Welt und die Person, die ein AR-Headset trägt, kann per Drag-and-Drop mit Objekten interagieren. Nachdem sie Eingaben von den jeweiligen Geräten erhalten hat, erkennt die AR-Anwendung das betreffende Objekt, verarbeitet das Bild und fügt Fotos, Video und Audio hinzu, um eine Illusion zu erzeugen, die den Benutzer in eine virtuelle Welt einbindet.

Wie Augmented Reality in der Produktion funktioniert​In der Produktion kann Augmented Reality für verschiedene Zwecke eingesetzt werden, z. B. zur Fernunterstützung, zum Erkennen unsicherer Arbeitsbedingungen und zum Messen verschiedener Abweichungen. Text, Statistiken und Bilder können als digitale Aspekte in der realen Welt dargestellt werden. Ein Maschinenhersteller oder Kunde kann eine Maschine oder ein anderes Gerät betrachten und die Betriebstemperatur, die Menge der produzierten Artikel, Fehler und viele andere Metriken sehen.

AR ist eine zusätzliche Ebene über dem Standard-Fernzugriff. Wenn der Bediener ein Augmented-Reality-Headset aufsetzt (wie z. B. Microsoft Hololens oder Magic Leap One), kann der Maschinenbauer oder Ingenieur genau das sehen, was der Kunde oder sein Kollege in Echtzeit sieht, ohne vor Ort zu sein. Zusätzlich kann er sich über eine sichere VPN-Verbindung in die Maschine einloggen und sehen, was in ihr geschieht. 

Sie können gezieltes Feedback geben und Anweisungen per Text, Audio, Video oder durch das Teilen von Dokumenten wie beispielsweise einem Handbuch geben. Der Kunde oder Kollege mit dem AR-Headset hat die Hände frei, um Dinge an der Maschine zu reparieren und zu verändern oder sogar Maschinen in Betrieb zu nehmen. 

Zusätzlich kann Augmented Reality perfekt für Schulungszwecke in der Produktion eingesetzt werden. Sie bringt das Training direkt in die Fabrikhalle und verkürzt die Schulungszeit um bis zu 50 %. Die Trainingsmodule müssen nur einmal aufgezeichnet werden und helfen den Produktionsmitarbeitern zu lernen, wie sie ihre Aufgaben mit einem AR-Headset erledigen können. Es hilft vor allem bei Aufgaben, die zu komplex sind, um sie per Text oder Video zu erklären.

Unterschiede zwischen Virtual, Augmented und Mixed Reality​Sie fragen sich vielleicht, was der Unterschied zwischen Virtual Reality (VR), Augmented Reality (AR) und Mixed Reality (MR) ist. VR bietet Ihnen eine simulierte Realität unter Ausschluss der tatsächlichen Umgebung, während AR die reale Welt im Mittelpunkt hält und computergenerierte Erweiterungen darüber legt. Das macht AR in der Fertigungsindustrie viel nützlicher als VR. 

MR ist jedoch am nützlichsten, da es VR und AR zusammenführt. Sie zeichnet sich durch ihren hochgradig interaktiven Aspekt mit realistischen 3D-Bildern aus, die in der realen Welt erscheinen. Wenn das Headset aufgesetzt ist, können Sie Ihre eigenen Hände benutzen, um mit physischen und virtuellen Objekten zu interagieren.





Use Case: Einsatz von Augmented Reality im Maschinenbau​Dieser Anwendungsfall beschreibt, wie ein niederländischer Hersteller von industriellen Prozessflüssigkeiten seine Maschinen beim Kunden aus der Ferne mit Hilfe der IXON Cloud und einer HoloLens in Betrieb nimmt. Normalerweise besucht ihr Ingenieur den Kunden für die Inbetriebnahme. Da die Kunden über die ganze Welt verteilt sind, müssen sie viel fliegen und ein bis zwei Wochen vor Ort bleiben, um zu messen, vorzubereiten und zu verkabeln. 

Während der COVID-19-Pandemie mussten Maschinen zum Kunden geschickt werden, da der Ingenieur aufgrund von Reisebeschränkungen nicht vor Ort sein konnte. Der Hersteller entschied sich für die Implementierung der IXON Cloud in Kombination mit einer HoloLens, sodass seine Mitarbeiter in den Niederlanden sehen können, was der Kunde tut - ganz so, als wären sie live vor Ort. 

Der im Mittleren Osten ansässige Kunde erhielt die Maschine zusammen mit dem IXrouter, den er mit dem Internet für eine sichere VPN-Verbindung zur IXON Cloud verband. Die von ihnen verwendete Siemens SPS und HMI waren dann über das IXON Cloud Webportal mit HTTP- und VNC-Zugang zugänglich. Die HoloLens ist über ein eigenes Webportal erreichbar und benötigte nur eine Internetverbindung. Daher wurde die HoloLens über den IXrouter Wi-Fi Hotspot mit dem Internet verbunden, um einen stabilen Videostream zu sichern.

Der Produzent hat einen Kollegen in der Nähe des Kunden im Mittleren Osten, der allerdings kein Techniker, sondern ein Produktmanager ist. Über die HoloLens konnte er jedoch technische Arbeiten durchführen und half den Ingenieuren in den Niederlanden, die Arbeit zu erledigen. Der niederländische Ingenieur hatte über VPN mit dem TIA-Portal, das auf seinem eigenen PC lief, Zugriff auf die SPS und das HMI und nutzte die IXON Cloud, um zu sehen, was der Produktmanager auf dem HMI machte, und um ihn direkt zu unterstützen, indem er das HMI von seinem Schreibtisch aus steuerte. Über die HoloLens hatte er Sicht auf alles, was der Produktmanager tat, und die Webportal-Software erlaubte es ihm sogar, ein Teil in der Maschine zu bestimmen und anzuzeigen.


----------

